# Word for the day animus



## Josiah (Mar 26, 2015)

animus

an·i·mus \ˈa-nə-məs\

noun

: a strong feeling of dislike or hatred


Full Definition of animus

1 :  basic attitude or governing spirit :  disposition, intention

2 :  a usually prejudiced and often spiteful or malevolent ill will

3 :  an inner masculine part of the female personality in the analytic psychology of C. G. Jung — compare anima

Example

There's a certain level of vehemence, it seems to me, that's directed at me, directed at the President. ... There's a certain racial component to this force. Some people ... for some, there's a racial animus.  ...Eric Holder (the Attorney General)


I've never felt comfortable with either the 1st or 3rd meanings offered in the Full Definition of animus. I presume Carl Jung chose to use animus to name one of his unconscious archetypes because of its basic attitude or governing spirit :  disposition, intention meaning, but then I'm never pretended to understand Jung's psychology except when I was a freshman in college.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 26, 2015)

That's it! That's the word I have been looking for. 

an·i·mus \ˈa-nə-məs\

noun

: a strong feeling of dislike or hatred


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2015)

Another new one for me thanks Josiah..


----------



## Josiah (Mar 26, 2015)

Shirley said:


> That's it! That's the word I have been looking for.
> 
> an·i·mus \ˈa-nə-məs\
> 
> ...



Shirley, From everything I know about you, I just don't see you as a hater. You're a nice woman who waters her flowers and offers thoughtful comments on Senior Forum.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks.:redface-new: 
No, I didn't mean me. I very seldom feel animus toward anybody. See, I already found a way to use it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 26, 2015)

Josiah said:


> never pretended to understand Jung's psychology except when I was a freshman in college.



LOL, Josiah. I didn't pretend to understand it then, either!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 26, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> LOL, Josiah. I didn't pretend to understand it then, either!



I was insufferable throughout most of my college years. It took some time in the army for me to learn a little humility.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 26, 2015)

That's _it_! That's what's wrong with me! Army. I was never in the army. Wir sind zu schnell alt und zu spät klug.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Ah! One I know!  Thank you The only thing I am animus about is Satan and his minions!


----------

